
Show HN: CloudParty – play games with friends in the cloud - gionn
https://cloudparty.io
======
gionn
Disclaimer: we are very alpha.

TL:DR; We are building a service were users can easily spin-up private game
servers to play with friends.

Basically we support launching VM on multiple cloud providers (mainly thanks
to jclouds), then we provision a game server via docker container on a vanilla
ubuntu 14.04, finally the user can get the IP address of the VM and play.

Game servers are launched with pre-defined configurations, but the user can
override the command line flags of the game server and restart it, directly
from the control panel.

With this platform, we would also _love_ to help multiplayer indie developers
to host and sell their shiny new game server to users.

If there are HN gamers reading this, feel free to suggest any game that you
should be available.

